# The most expensive mouse nest ever :)



## cjdelphi

http://gweedopig.com/index.php/2009/08/ ... -20-bills/









Mouse Builds Nest Egg in ATM with $20 Bills
Posted: 8th August 2009 by Sus Scrofa in Mother Nature, Oddly Enough
642

An employee at the Gem Stop Chevron in La Grande got the surprise of her life when she opened up the automatic teller machine and found a mouse inside a nest lined with $20 bills. The ATM continued to work just fine, despite the mouse discovered on Thursday.

The mouse had chewed up two bills and damaged another 14 to make his nest, but the bank replaced all the money that wasn't extensively damaged.










The mouse also got a reprieve: He was evicted from his nest but set free outside.

The store's employees are still mystified about how the mouse got inside the ATM.


----------



## Airidies

Yeah, that would be an expensive nest lol!


----------



## ccoryjohnn

Aw shoulda just left him! Poor guy


----------



## Wight Isle Stud

lol ! as An electrician I can think of some mouse nests that cost the owners tens of thousands- they cannot resist to chew conductor sheathing.


----------



## cjdelphi

lol, yes... They do love to chew the rubber off wires :O - probably why i like to keep my mouse trap set at all times, i've caught a few mice just wondering around the house somehow managing to get indoors....

from an electronics aspect, how come humans die every year yet i'm yet to see a rat or mouse die from chewing a 240volt cable, keep in mind the resistance is far greater from the human hand (300 - 500kohms) than say that of a wet mouth biting onto a live wire .... yet they manage to run off still, go figure.


----------



## bethmccallister

That's awesome!


----------



## Wight Isle Stud

go grab a live wire and it will not hurt you, no matter how much power is flowing through it. However touch a Earth wire or a Neutral at the same time, or allow yourself to come into contact with earth, and its good night, big time. This applies to mice as well. Hence they can cause havoc with cables untill such a time as one steps on a bare live and neutral at the same time (or cpc). The mouse will get blown to bits, your protection devices will operate and you will have to re set your breakers. good infestation of mice and your on an expensive re wire. Its usually instant death for squirrels and dormice as their teeth are big enough to connect any of the two or three cables within a wire.


----------



## Anne

a mouse with expensive habits! :lol:


----------



## moustress

Cool story; thanks!


----------



## Megzilla

He mouse was a girl lol. Love this story


----------

